# Circle g barrel saddles



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

I am looking for a new barrel saddle band have stumbled upon the circle g brand. I've rode in one and loved it. But would like to know what everyone else thinks of them v


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Never heard of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Never heard of them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And that makes 2 of us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Never heard of Circle G, maybe OP meant Circle Y??


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of "Circle _" brands out there. The only one of quality is Circle Y, as far as I know.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a web site for circle G, a lot of good talk, pictures and such. The barrel saddle I seen on there was quite expensive. And add on were even more so. 
I've never seen or heard of the maker, so I am not putting them down at all. 
But, I really wouldn't go that route myself. Heck, might be a great up and coming saddle builder, but, I have better options.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I have more options picked. I just thought I'd see. Jut where I am right now I am four hours from any tack store. Which really sucks. And the closest tack place here doesn't carry saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

I've also been looking at the circle y proven rush. I am trading my billy cook all around saddle so I have a all right budget right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

PowersCupidDrifter said:


> Yes I have more options picked. I just thought I'd see. Jut where I am right now I am four hours from any tack store. Which really sucks. And the closest tack place here doesn't carry saddles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can and will vouche for corrientes saddles, shipped to your door. 
Some have opinions about them, some love them. I personally love em.
Just tossing another option out to ya.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are safer to stay with well known brands with an excellent reputation. Circle Y, Simco, BC, TexTan, etc.


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

What kind of tree do you need to fit your horse? If this is for your new young one, I would wait until closer to riding her - and then you will probably have to change again as she matures/grows in order to keep her in a saddle that fits properly.


----------



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

It's for one of my other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

What are opinions on the Martha josey saddles? I am still saddle shopping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

PowersCupidDrifter said:


> What are opinions on the Martha josey saddles? I am still saddle shopping
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't know but I do know Circle "Y" makes em with her endorsement.

Circle Y Barrel Racing Saddles

Circle Y Saddle

Boone

BTW luv my C/Y (not a b-saddle)


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my Circle G. Garrouette's are a much smaller company then the big Circle y, everyone assumes because of all the other crap brands that start with a circle that Garrouette's are crap too. But they are a very well made saddle, had never heard of them until I started looking for another roper. K&K by Calgary was the one that suggested a Circle G. (k&K carries only good quality saddles, and they know their stuff) I ended up buying a Billy Cook back then, as that was what ended up fitting what I needed. But last year I got a hold of a wonderful Garrouette barrel saddle. I love the saddle so much, it is still in the to be nursery for baby! I cannot throw it out into the shop.

They fit decently wide, not as wide as a Billy Cook, but a touch wider then my Rocking R reiner and way more then my Tex Tan roper. My bf has a wide Circle Y roper that I would compare it to in width, and that saddle he uses on his big tank of a horse.

Honestly, you won't go wrong buying a Circle G. They are great saddles made way better then any new Circle Y, Billy Cook or TexTan coming off the assembly line today. The Circle G/Garrouette brand still makes their saddles with good quality leather, and handmade. I cannot stand how cheap a new Circle Y feels. About the year 1997 is the newest I would ever buy a Circle Y.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I always buy a saddle with resale in mind. There are popular brands that sell well and you get a good return on your money.

I love Circle Y. Mostly because the brand fits my horse. I'm on my 2nd Proven Barrel saddle, horse grew up and out. It's also got a very well balanced seat


----------

